# Apples to Apples (Graphtec and Roland)



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been curious about something ever since we bought our Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter. I'd waffled back and forth over whether to buy our Graphtec or a Roland GX-24, and we finally settled on our Graphtec.

This thread shows the very first thing I'd ever cut and weeded myself:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t25004.html

I'd like to see what a Roland GX-24 is capable of, so I'm asking anyone with a GX-24 and a camera with a macro setting to cut this design (apples to apples) from apparel vinyl and take a couple of pics.  It would help if you have a dime or a threading needle (or both) in your pic. 

I'd honestly like to see what a Roland is capable of!  I'm sure it will do fine, but I'd like to see with my own eyes. 

This file is in CorelDRAW X3 format. If you need it in another format just let me know.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Chani said:


> I've been curious about something ever since we bought our Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter. I'd waffled back and forth over whether to buy our Graphtec or a Roland GX-24, and we finally settled on our Graphtec.
> 
> This thread shows the very first thing I'd ever cut and weeded myself:
> 
> ...


Couldn't open. I have corel 12

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a version 10 file.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

And an Illy 8 file.


----------



## GeordieLad (Mar 20, 2007)

Chani said:


> I'd like to see what a Roland GX-24 is capable of, so I'm asking anyone with a GX-24 and a camera with a macro setting to cut this design (apples to apples) from apparel vinyl and take a couple of pics.  It would help if you have a dime or a threading needle (or both) in your pic. /quote]
> 
> I'm getting a GX-24 tomorrow - happy to take the challenge - will give me something to focus on


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent! I can't wait!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Chani said:


> I've been curious about something ever since we bought our Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter. I'd waffled back and forth over whether to buy our Graphtec or a Roland GX-24, and we finally settled on our Graphtec.
> 
> This thread shows the very first thing I'd ever cut and weeded myself:
> 
> ...


Hi Chani,
I tried to reproduce your photos as best I could. This is cut on Eco-Film that Imprintables sells. It's a white hot-peel CAD/CUT material. How's this comparison work for you?

Very impressive file, took me almost 15 minutes to weed properly! 

-Dana


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Dana! 

What were your cutting conditions? I used a 45 degree blade at 20cm/s (not that the plotter ever reached that speed!).

I knew the Roland would be able to do it. I just wanted to have a file that people could compare themselves.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

It would be interesting to know if the copam can do the same.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd love to see if the Copam can cut this, too! 

I know someone had to notice that I left a few chunks between my stars.

Keep in mind that those pictures were of the very first thing I'd ever cut and weeded on a plotter, and I did it quickly (I think the whole thing only took me 7-8 minutes to weed). I wasn't going for precision (which is kinda strange because that's what that file was all about!).

I just don't want people to think that the Graphtec had troubles with it is all.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thanks, Dana!
> 
> What were your cutting conditions? I used a 45 degree blade at 20cm/s (not that the plotter ever reached that speed!).
> 
> ...


I tried both a 45 and a 60. Both cut the same. The 60 was a little much for the backer, but the picture is 45 degree blade for 10 cm/s. That is just a fabric swatch that we got from Hanes. I didn't have any actual t-shirts. 

-Dana


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I appreciate your doing this for everyone.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

well, the copam might not do it, althoug seeing the review from the Signforums(there is a link to that here on the forum) i thought it would, they were showing a pictures of a 0.022 inch details.

i used regular oracal vinyl, as i didn't have any heat press vinyl, the speed was 10cm/s, the 45 blade and 100 downforce.

the last two rows of stars were almost impossibile to see and weed, i should have used a pin to hold them in place when weeding, and my patience run out (but i also was in a hurry to go to the job.), so i quit trying.

when i looked at the graphic in Corel, and at the pictures you posted here, i sad to myself ok, those are really small stars, but i was amased how small they look on the vinyl- againd, almost imposibble to distinguish.

so, my result: it cut just fine untill the 9th star, from there it would probably take more patience, and a 30 blade.

i am really impressed by the capabilities of roland and graphtec, but i hope i will never need those details.  

i'll post some pics when i have the time.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

My guess is if you would of did it with heat transfer vinyl as opposed to sign vinyl it would of cut and weeded fine, since heat transfer vinyl is so much better at leaving the vinyl on the backing.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried the sample with my US Cutter Refine and here is what mine looks like. I used Joto's multicut heat applied vinyl.





Sorry I didn't have any coins with me when I took pics, but as you can see in the closeup that is a needle in my pick tool.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I tried the sample with my US Cutter Refine and here is what mine looks like. I used Joto's multicut heat applied vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow, great job!
what blade and speed did you use, please


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I used an old 45 degree blade that I have been using for GOD only knows how long and I used 8 IPS. 

Not too bad of a job for an el cheapo $250.00


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Impressive. 

If the Refine series can cut that well, it is only safe to assume the Copam series could do just as good. It is a better cutter after all. To know that a cutter that costs a fraction of the price of a name brand unit, and cuts just as well....no wonder I am so busy.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

after seeing the US cutter cut so well, I've decided to go ahead and buy the USCutter 25" Vinyl Cutter. Im gonna use it to cutout stencils for doing screen prints with, instead of plastisol heat transfers.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Let us know how that goes for you! 

We're thinking of setting up a homemade, single-color press, too, and we'd use vinyl for stensils, also. 

We have the screens and clamps, we just need to make a platten. Or so we think.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

same here

i have the press, i just need the screens and some time


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

soon as I get my cutter running I am going to do some screen prints I still have my old set up just need to cut some stencils going to use water base ink


----------

